# When and how to sow annual rye grass?



## RAC (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wondering about growing annual rye grass?When to sow it in the Spring? Would it like sandier land and how much fertilizer would it require.Great site Haytalk is!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RAC said:


> Just wondering about growing annual rye grass?When to sow it in the Spring? Would it like sandier land and how much fertilizer would it require.Great site Haytalk is!


I use Annual Ryegrass for a alfalfa cover crop.I seed in the spring and fertilize for the alfalfa plus I add 50-60# N for the ryegrass.This yr I put down 60-70-90 before planting.It likes Nitrogen & water.It gets pretty skimpy on sandy spots.

A couple yrs ago I seeded a field without fertilizing ( coop was out) figuring to do it after first cutting,The ryegrass wasn't very good with out the N.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a Simplot in your area?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

nwfarmer said:


> Do you have a Simplot in your area?


Were you asking me?
About 40 miles away.Hatfield,Mn.Why?


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I have found many times Simplot is cheaper than Coop plus everything usually in stock. 40 miles is a long way


----------



## RAC (Jun 25, 2009)

Swmnhay thanks for the input when do you normally cut and would you be able graze in the fall some regrowth? The plan is to sow 10 acres early next year as long as inputs are reasonable.Are you close to Pipestone MN?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

RAC said:


> Swmnhay thanks for the input when do you normally cut and would you be able graze in the fall some regrowth? The plan is to sow 10 acres early next year as long as inputs are reasonable.Are you close to Pipestone MN?


I usualy cut July 15 and Sept 1 this yr it's a little behind because it was planted mid May and than layed in dry dirt for a couple weeks.I usualy get 2.5 ton 1st cut and 1.5 ton second and about a foot of regrowth for winter cover.It likes moisture the more it rains the more it grows.I've done it this way for about 6 yrs with good luck and now plant for about 8 nieghbors after they seen what I was doing.Most rd bale it one chops it and puts it in bag for dairy.Have a few that plant it alone take a cutting and then graze it.

I'm 50 miles SE of Pipestone and know the road there well.Plan on being there thur for Dairy Auction.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If your planning on seeding the ryegrass with alfalfa you should copy and paste the websites below

http://www.uwex.edu/CES/crops/uwforage/ItalRye-FOF.pdf
Ryegrass Types for Pasture and Hay

Not sure what swmnhay has tried for seeding rates, but if you don't want to take a hit on the alfalfa yield don't plant the ryegrass over 4 lbs to the acre.

If you are in the upper Midwest and don't have snow cover over winter the ryegrasses will die out over time, espeacially the Italian ryegrasses

On a pure grass stand a seeding rate of 25-30 #/ac, and going in with 30-50 #N/ac after your cuttings depending on rain would be a good bet. It probably doesn't pay to put more than 120 #N/ac on over the course of the season if you really want to push yield.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I planted 8# this yr as cover crop for alf.Was planting 10# with my old drill,as low as it would go.If you plant less than that the weeds tend to grow thru.So I'd sooner have a thicker ryegrass stand than weeds poking thru.Had a nieghbor that planted 4# after reading the Univ recomendations and it looked like a waterhemp field.

I use a annual ryegrass instead of Italian,It yielded better for me.Some comes back the second yr from seed but it mixes in fine,more tonnage.

Alone plant 20-25# with some N.


----------



## RAC (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

I really think the ryegrass planting rate with alfalfa depends on where you're located. If RAC is closer to SWMNHAY then go with his recommendation. If RAC is in a location more like Wisconsin then go with the lower seeding rates of ryegrass. I think moisture is the biggest factor here. We've had guys push the seeding rate higher than 4#/ac and the ryegrass outcompeted the alfalfa and they took a yield hit. It makes sense that in SW Minnesota you would need a higher rate of ryegrass as it is drier down there. As far as annual vs Italian ryegrass it's really tough to make a broad recommendation across enviroments because the genetics aren't consistent across the various varieties called annual or Italian ryegrass.


----------

